# So you want something at Canadian Tire? Frugality tip



## youngdad3 (Jun 29, 2013)

Throughout the years of home ownership I've come to realize that everything at CTC store goes on sale AT LEAST once a year. If you see something that you want but don't need right away, you can register on their website for sales alert on your item so you get notified by email when it gets on sale. I'm doing this for the past 1-2years and I don't get any spam besides when a saved item is on sale.

I'm getting my furnace filters for 12.99$ instead of 16.99$.
Got a pair of celestron binoculars for 49,99$ instead of 149.99$.
Synthetic Mobil 1 oil for my wife's car at 6.99$/L instead of 11.99$/L (x6 liters).
This week the swivel jack I wanted for my folding trailer was 38.49$ instead of 54.99$.

Also, as a bonus, you get to think twice about if you really need it before you buy it!

EDIT: full disclosure: I don't own any position into CTC :tongue-new:


----------



## thebomb (Feb 3, 2012)

When I go to CTC or HD, I always tell them I think this item was just on sale and ask them to check. They do, then they say it was on sale X amount of time ago. I always ask if I can have it for that price. If they dont, then I ask for a manager. 9/10 I get the sale price. Paying full price is more money in their pocket and less in mine. Not the way I operate.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Yup, good tip and I buy on sale items whenever possible. Also keep in mind the the end of season sales, many sale items for use next year.
And thanks for the reminder on furnace filters, need some of those before fall rolls around.


----------



## Pvo (Jul 4, 2013)

Agreed. Canadian tire is amazing for that.

I also keep a close eye on RFD. I can't count the amount of times I've taken advantage of deals posted there.

RFD for those that aren't aware = RedFlagDeals.com - great forum.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

small twist - setting up house here again 10 years ago after liquidating Canadian household before living overseas for about 4 years. 

Oakville, next town over used to have 'junk weeks' in the spring. Officallailly sanctioned garbabge picking, on a rotating neighbourhood by neighbourhood basis to get rid of oversized stuff.

I went picking to get the new house outfitted with stuff. Often found something that CTC would have been likely to sell, broken in some way. Bring it home anyway.

Because in the next week or two I would find the same thing, broken in some slightly different way. Put the two busted bits and remainders back on the curb on the next prowl, and have a fully functional thing for free apart from fun picking time looking for it.

Yes, looking for sales at CTC yields results. I regularly scan their delivered flier, and buy almost all of our household cleaning supplies and auto maintenance on sale there. Usually a trip into CTC on (early) Saturday morning is part of the weekly groceries and whatever restocking trip.

I was tidying the garage this week, and concentrated all on hand oil in one place, instead of just wherever it got dropped after buying it. 

Up to 30L of 5w30, and 6 oil filters. Likely can stop buying for a while on that front.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

thebomb said:


> Not the way I operate.


+1

As I always say to my wife...(and now she says it to me)....in a _Yenta_ type accent/voice, "Never pay retail".


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Based on this thread I set up sale alerts for furnace filters. The very next day, I got a sale alert for furnace filters! Amazing.


----------



## tiffbou2 (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks for the tip on the email notifications. I just signed up to be notified on various things. 
I save up Canadian Tire Points and money like crazy and it's saved me a lot on vehicle repairs. 
I have a real soft spot for Canadian Tire - met my husband there.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. 

I got 50% off a bbq cover just for asking the manager, because the package was open (it was plastic wrapped) and had masking tape on it. Nothing wrong with the cover.

Just have to ask sometimes.


----------



## thesheet (Apr 20, 2012)

Regarding, signing up on the CT website for sales alerts on specific items....

Futureshop does this now too!

Just search for your item and then click on "price watch".


----------

